
Is machine-generated art still art? - elorant
https://qz.com/work/1390121/can-you-guess-which-of-these-paintings-was-not-made-by-a-human/
======
GrumpyNl
Nope, [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art)

